# Flower Power



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I know, I know. I post too many pictures. :roll: But here's more!! :lol:

The first 2 are Zoey & the next 2 are Cholla. Glad to know that old bridesmaid bouquet finally came in handy.

Every rose has it's thorn. And this thorn Huffs.








I absolutely love this next one. 








Here's Cholla

















Poor babies. They put up with so much!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are adorable. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

No such thing as too many pictures of happy, well cared for hedgies! Very, very nice!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, they're precious!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The could pass for twins  Great pics as always!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, I love getting to see pictures so there is never too many lol They both look so happy and healthy


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Awwww, so sweet!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwww! What an adorable photo shoot! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww, Cholla looks like he likes the rose, it's his new pillow. <3 They're so cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone else - you can NEVER have too many hedgie pictures; especially of such gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

You have two such beautiful hedgies. <3 Makes me want to get Yoshi a friend(that he won't actually have any contact with xD)!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

sweet and graceful :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

<sigh>

The CQ (Cuteness Quotient) just keeps going up and up around here... :roll:

(but don't stop posting them, k? DON'T TELL ANYONE I SAID THAT!!!)


----------

